# Testing Drury Lane Cemetery



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I used to do a much larger display taking up the whole yard. I have mostly not done anything that past few years, but this year I returned with a much smaller, more "manageable" display with some pneumatics. Nothing too fancy. This is the first time I've had my cemetery telling jokes. The scarecrow needs some repairs... his stick arms have fallen off and I need to find some new sticks to remake them. Also, a fog machine is plumbed to his face and fog pours out of the face when his routines are activated. Controller is a MonsterShield (Arduino-based) that I made many years ago, with 16 output capability.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great so far. Nothing wrong with scaling back! I think I hit 'peak Halloween' about 2009/2010. Since then, it's been one thing or another...bitter cold weather, the string of week-day Halloweens, death in the extended family,which we found out during the annual Halloween party the Saturday before, then funeral on Halloween - and it wasn't even Halloween themed!  then, of course, covid. Plus our ToT numbers are usually in the teens with a 'record' year hitting just above the '20' mark... covid dropped us to "3" last year. So curious to see what this year will bring.

Anyway, keep up the good work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What corey said - nothing wrong with scaling back, especially when it looks this good.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

I agree, with scaling back, my home display is scaled back 90 to 95% compared to the campground. Trying to do more now that we are starting to get some more kids now and couple of houses are doing stuff. Just usually burned out for home stuff and then weather and crap happening to home and work no time..


----------

